# [SOLVED] realtek pcie fe family controller



## t11309 (Mar 4, 2011)

i have been having serious trouble with my toshiba a660, one day i opened it up, turned it on and what do you know, it cant do anything.

heres the problem when i turn it on 

this product i covered by one or more of the following patents: us5, 307, 459/ us5, 434, 872,/ us5, 732, 094/ us5, 570, 884/ us6, 115, 776 and us6, 327, 625
realtek pcie fe family controller series v1.20

then pops up bios setup.

the only thing i can think of is the windows update,oh and when i try and plug the laptop in directly to the internet it comes up with...

client mac addr and has this little loading line like some sort of rollercoaster out of controll

please could you help me tech guys you time is much appreciated
p.s that rollercoaster ride gag probably wasnt worth it thnx xxxx


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: realtek pcie fe family controller*

Boot into the BIOS (System Setup menu) and reset to defaults

Is the hard drive being detected in the BIOS? Check to make sure the boot order is correct.

Power down the PC and remove the battery.

Re-seat the RAM modules making sure connected properly.

Re-seat the hard drive and optical drive in the drive bays.


----------



## t11309 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: realtek pcie fe family controller*

hello friend, yep still nothing, would it be an updated driver that i need? havnt got a clue about this sort of stuff p.s i was deeply hert by your last comment there for i have decided to send my computer to you, unfortunatly i couldnt because my camel is in egypt sorting out the revolution pp.s why did mummy never love me as a child, just joking please help me oby won canobi your my only hope xxx


----------



## t11309 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: realtek pcie fe family controller*

it recognizes the hard drive and also the cd rom. i think im not sure its called fnn or something then lan i have reset to defaults before had no difference. 
checked everything, im really bewildered to what has happened.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: realtek pcie fe family controller*

Is this laptop under warranty? If so contact the manufacturer.

Can you write the exact message that appears on your screen and post it?


----------



## t11309 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: realtek pcie fe family controller*

its ok now i have sorted it xxx


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: realtek pcie fe family controller*

Glad you got it sorted. How did you fix your problem?


----------



## saleemm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: realtek pcie fe family controller*

Hello t11309!

On your last post you mentioned that you have sorted it out. Can you please shre the fix becasue I ran into the same problem. I would appreciate your help


----------

